# info



## Bubonic Chronic (Aug 21, 2005)

any random info i.e. "hey dont use these lights" hit me up, because im changing my outdoor "setup" to indoor and any help on lights will help thanks


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 22, 2005)

Dont use Summaster lighting. Sunmaster is nothing but other makers bulbs that dont meet standards. Use Hortilux if you want the best for you money.


----------

